# regripping questions.



## wiginer (Sep 30, 2006)

I want to regrip my clubs, I have looked on the web for instructions and although it seems pretty straight forward have a few unanswered questions.

1st: I want to have 4 wraps of tape, now instructions on web say leave a gap as you wrap tape up the club, do I do this with all 4 wraps or just leave a gap on the last wrap?.

2nd: can I use masking tape (or similar) for the first 3 wraps then grip tape as the 4th wrap? 

3: If I did use masking tape is there much diference in the thickness of the two types of tapes?

4: Solvent, Would turps substitute be adequate?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Can't help you with 1 or 4, but there is nothing wrong with using masking tape for the first three layers.


----------



## Jubajivin (Oct 11, 2006)

Turpentine works fine, and i wouldnt use regular masking tape, just wait until you can get your hands on some real tape. Its always better to wait for the right stuff, dont ever rush into it.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

wiginer said:


> I want to regrip my clubs, I have looked on the web for instructions and although it seems pretty straight forward have a few unanswered questions.
> 
> 1st: I want to have 4 wraps of tape, now instructions on web say leave a gap as you wrap tape up the club, do I do this with all 4 wraps or just leave a gap on the last wrap?.
> 
> ...


I recently regripped and wanted to add a couple of extra wraps under my grips.
I used 1/2 masking tape for the first two wraps, started at the bottom and spiral taped to the top, twice. Then the normal two sided grip tape went on. No problems with this, and I have played many rounds after doing this and no slippage or movement of the grips.

For the solvent to install the grips, use Coleman Camp Stove fuel. Cheap and it works fine. The local golf shop uses that exclusively to install grips.

Good Luck


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

How long does it take for camp stove oil to desolve. Grip solvent is usually good to go within the hour.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Pro_Wanna_Be said:


> How long does it take for camp stove oil to desolve. Grip solvent is usually good to go within the hour.


Coleman campstove fluid dries quickly. Same as normal grip solvent. The golf shop I deal with uses Campstove fluid for all their regripping.
Even if you use Grip Solvent you should not play a freshly gripped club within an hour. Let it sit longer to make sure it does not move.


----------

